
Update on .NET Core 3.0 and .NET Framework 4.8 - benaadams
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2018/10/04/update-on-net-core-3-0-and-net-framework-4-8/
======
uncheckederror
"Embed .NET directly into an application" is awesome. Asking IT to upgrade the
prod server to the latest version of the framework has a lot of latency.

